# What do you call this part of Lake Livingston?



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Going to be up there this weekend with my father in law sitting on the dock debating the finer points of why natural light is under-rated. 

What is the general name for this part of the lake? (see map attached and big a$s red arrow).


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

east shore line!








J/K!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Penwaugh Slough area. Best access is from Penwaugh Marina.
Blueyescowboy lives in the area and can give you some local info. PM him.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kind of the old Dove Island area.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

We are going to be sitting on the dock, going to net some shad in the morning then dice them up for bait throughout the day. At night they have lights on the dock and will be at there until we fall asleep (aka pass out.) If your in that area and see an old man in a chair napping with a zebco tied to him (literally) and a younger guy in a ball cap with a big yellow mutt, come say hi.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope the fish come and eat all of your shad, and you and your dad get tired of catching them they bite so good.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Good Area*

Good area to catch some white bass under the lights. I went down last night to check my lights and did the catch & release of about 15 wb. Tonight I'm going down with the ice chest. I'm just south of that point you've have on your map.

Tomorrow I'm gonna burn some cheap gas out before I have to put some of the gold gas in the boat. Thank goodness for Stabil. The lake has foundly settled down to drop the 23 footer in the lake. Hope to see ya SS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's so nice to get a break from the wind!


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

SS is right. North of that area if your not familar with the area is stump city around dove island (no longer there) and standford's point. Best bet is to head around the southern point and get on the old 190 roadbed. FM2457 boat ramp is where it begins and runs all the way over to Point Blank.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

We have a boat we can use (18' cruiser) but we don't fish from it; as it has no real electronics (generic depth guage) and I know about the stumps at livingston and it's not my boat. Two years ago my dad and hit partner were fishing a bass tourney on Livingston and got about 15' off their GPS line; hit a stump.....boat ended up being totaled out. After that, I don't venture far from the boat dock. 

Poohbear - what are you throwing? I've been told shiny rattle traps, and I'm going to pick up minnows for the father in law.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Rattletrap*

You guess it. Chrome rattletrap. I haven't tried the tandem spec rigs this year yet. Sometimes they're fun where you can catch two at a time.
Little George's work good also. On the rattletrap's I cut one barb off each hook. Makes it eaiser for getting the fish off. By the way the darn wind came up last night but it's flat this moring. Good Luck


----------



## ROACHRANCH (Mar 9, 2011)

*honeyhole*

fish that area all the time dove island loper lake sweet area


----------



## livingstonraider (May 4, 2011)

My lake house is on that penisula to the left of where you are pointing there is a boat launch on indian hills, free!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And there are some bad boy trees underwater waiting for a lower unit to come by.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

guys I have just bought a house where I marked the small black circle, and wanted to know if it is relatively safe to pull kids on a tube in the large red circle?


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

yes


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So *bvpurvis*, you have a place at the upper end of Jennings Slough? Is your place Lake Livingston Village or Indian Hill II or just which subdivision?

I am fairly familiar with that area. The red circle you outlined is safe IMO. But as you come out of Jennings around that point on your right, if you want to head to Memorial point stay relatively close to shore. As your clear that point on your right though, the path straight to Pine Island and a large area left of that line is clear, yes. The southwest part of your red circle is near the famous "Lump".


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in lake Livingston village, I made my fist trip to pine island last weekend. Kinda went strait at pine island from the bottom part of my red circle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

On the very North edge of your circle I was drift fishing for big blue cats with the infamous BBJim one day. 
We had drifted almost the whole way from half way out in the bay.
I said, "looks like we should pull them up and go in", when one the rods stopped the boat. I finally wrestled a blue cat over 40" long into the boat through the cut outs for the motor by grabbing it's lower jaw. BBJim had left the net, I think it was him.
There was no question the fish was coming into the boat once it clamped down on hands. I lost skin on all my fingers and had deep bruises for a while, never grabbed another big blue by the jaw again.
Does not take me long to look at a horse shoe, lol!
BBJim called Sunbeam and asked if he wanted it with a picture.
He said no and we let it go.
In the middle of the circle I once caught a 39 pound whopper after drifting for about three hours. The place has some big cats, but is so big it's hard to narrow a good place down.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks shadslinger!


----------

